# Camping and Caravan Club. Inflexibility



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

Yesterday I booked a few days at a C&CC site. This morning I found I had made an error and it clashed with medical appointments so I tried to change the dates slightly.
I was advised that I would lose my £25 deposit and had to rebook. Apparently I could speak to Customer services, I was transferred only to wait several minutes before being advised that everyone was busy and I should leave a message. This I have done and have been advised they will get back to me within 2 days.

This is no longer a Club they are now totally inflexible. I am tempted to tell them to put the £25 wher the Monkey keeps his nuts and I will not be rejoining after approx 15yrs membership.

There thats got that off my chest, lets see if they do reply.:frown2:


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Glad we're not members! We did think about joining when we first got hte MH, but decided both the CC and the C&CC sounded too regimented.

I would write a letter of complaint, if I were you, stating the facts as you do above. A letter of complaint will always be more effective than a phone call or email.

Good luck.


----------



## aldhp21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Ive had the same problems and decided to cancel my membership with them. I have written a complaint before but just received a standard response.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

It seems if you have received conformation of the original booking, then any changes must result in a new booking. If you haven't had the confirmation, then no contract was entered into and they cannot withhold your deposit.

The Club's general conditions say ...

3.3 These Terms will become binding on you and Us when We provide you with booking confirmation for the Booking which will be in writing to you (booking confirmations are sent via email if an email address is held regardless of the method of Booking), at which point a contract will come into existence between you and Us.

8.1.2 you cancel in 30 days or less prior to the first day of the Booking or during your stay other than under Clause 8.2, your Deposit is non-refundable.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I am wondering if you cannot cancel or alter the booking without losing £25 whether the next best move would be to contact the site you have booked with directly. There you may just get to speak to a fellow motorhomer or caravanner working the season who, if they like the way you sound! :grin2:, may be able to alter your booking on the system without incurring any cost...... I may be wrong of course and you might get a job's worth there too :wink2:

But nothing to lose by trying it on :wink2::wink2:

P.S. if you do this choose your call time carefully ...avoid the busy times (maybe try 2.00-2.30 pm)


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*C & CC Inflexibiity*

As per "Skypal's" suggestion I did contact the site with my tale of woe. They then must have been in touch with head office. A charming lady from customer services advised that due to our circumstances we could change the booking at no extra charge. It was suggested that the Clerk who took my original call was empowered to take such a decision but chose not to.

Sorted 0


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I always book direct with the campsite myself. That way you can also ask any questions you might need to.

cabby


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Cancelled my membership with the 'Friendly Club' last year and haven't missed it but saved £40 odd..
Bd..


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

I forgot to renew with the C & CC and then when I tried to do it online I had missed out by one day to be able to renew. I was faced with having to having to pay the joining fee + the yearly fee so I thought I would leave it a year to help cover the joining fee. That was about 8 years ago, and still not renewed. Don't miss it. :serious::grin2:
DavidL


----------

